# Heresy Online Army Painting Challenge. June 2014 - May 2015.



## Tawa

Quoted (mostly) from the previous thread by @humakt.

A new Army Painting Challenge will be starting as the old one finished this month. The challenge is designed to help people get motivated to paint a good portion of their armies over the period of a year. You have to paint an unit a month, every month. If you complete the challenge, besides having a nice shiny painted army, you will recive a Heresy Award , the Baton of the Grand Marshall.








I think a little twist of the rules is in order for this year so here are the new rules.

The challenge will be starting at the beginning of June, 2014 so get those models ready. Please post any questions and I will try to answer as soon as I can.

*The Challenge Rules*

At the beginning of each month I am going to open a new thread for the challenge. Post a picture of the unit before it has been painted. A picture of the completely painted unit needs to be posted before the end of the month. At the end of the month each thread will be closed.

I’ll post a thread with all the months completed entries each month and list the number of entries each person in the challenge has completed.

There is nothing stopping you from creating your own WIP thread if you want to, but to meet the challenge you need to post a completed unit in the challenge thread. And just like gaming there is no point cheating on this, you are only cheating yourself.

The definition of a unit for this is a squad, a character, monstrous creature, a vehicle or squadron of vehicles. This can be from different game systems and is not limited to the GW ranges. The army does not have to be ‘new’, so an army that has been started is fine, just remember the point is to paint 10 or 11 units.

You will be allowed to enter units from up to two different armies (even 2 different game systems if you want). You may also enter terrain pieces that count as fortifications. So for instance you may start with three months of doing Space Marines, but decide you need to get some of you Skaven painted, and spend another couple of months painting these. Then switch back to Space Marines for a month and paint a Fortress of Redemption. 

There is no limit to the amount of times you switch between the two armies, but once selected, entries from these two armies will be the only ones eligible. Also there is no need to choose another army if you think you can do the whole challenge with a single army.

Regarding Allies, I will allow the minimum of 1 HQ and 1 Troops. By this I mean that if you are painting Imperial Guard, you could paint a SM Captain and Tactical Squad and count it towards your Primary Army. If you were to then paint a second Tactical Squad I would then count the SM's as your Secondary Army.

The challenge is to enter units so that you can have a nicely painted army at the end. I do not expect the entire army to be FOC legal. There is no hard and fast rules about what will be acceptable over the course of the challenge but you should stick to the spirit of the challenge. Do not, for example, enter ten single minature HQ choices over ten months and expect it to constitute an army. I do keep an eye on what people are entering and will let you know if you are no keeping to the spirit of the challenge.

Everybody entering the challenge will be allowed to have two 'Too much real life to paint!' tickets that they can use. This means you can have two months in the year where we will not expect any pictures of painted mini's. There is no need to advise me of these as a missing month will be marked as a Too much life ticket automatically when I do the book keeping.

There will also be at least one - but no more than two - Double Months.


----------



## Nordicus

What about the ones that completed the previous one? It ended in April, and I don't think anyone has received their medal of honor for doing so 

I will definately be participating in this one too though - But I think it's time someone took up the mantle for those badges/medals. Not a single one has been given since September last year, and quite a lot of competitions has been completed since. Be it painting, conversion or story-writing.


----------



## Old Man78

Nordicus said:


> What about the ones that completed the previous one? It ended in April, and I don't think anyone has received their medal of honor for doing so


Awards are quartely so the painting competition award would not be due for release till July at the earliest.

As for the competition I was hoping for a break before it started again, I have started a plog so a lot of stuff I could have entered in the A.P.C is half painted so not eligible for entry, but as they say no guts no glory so fuck it yeah I'll give it another bash!


----------



## Nordicus

Oldman78 said:


> Awards are quartely so the painting competition award would not be due for release till July at the earliest.


Not this one, that is true. However, the awards from the deathmatch competitions, along with the conversion and the fluff writing awards goes back a lot further.

Glad to have you on board for the next batch as well!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Count me in...the APC really motivated me to get some stuff done last year.


----------



## Relise

I'm not doing this year. Its an excellent way of motivating yourself to paint but I found myself rushing things to get them finished on time and not painting as well as could be. I also want to paint some Relics figures this year as well so won't have time for that in between challenge units.

Good luck to everyone who is going to take part I'll keep an eye on threads for some inspiration


----------



## humakt

Nordicus said:


> What about the ones that completed the previous one? It ended in April, and I don't think anyone has received their medal of honor for doing so
> 
> I will definately be participating in this one too though - But I think it's time someone took up the mantle for those badges/medals. Not a single one has been given since September last year, and quite a lot of competitions has been completed since. Be it painting, conversion or story-writing.


I had not forgotten the awards for the last challenge. In fact awards in general will be looked at by the moderator team and dolled out in the not too distant future so a shiney medal will be winging its way to those who completed the challenge. I will be posting results up as well so keep an eye open.

Tawa is taking over the running of the challenge from me (at least the day to day running of it) so you should contact him for any queries. I will still be involved and think I will actually take part this month as I need to get a move on with my Eldar deamons.


----------



## Mossy Toes

I'm in. I dunno if I finished last year's comp successfully, being right on the cusp at around 9ish units, maybe 10, but I am totally down to participate again. Going to try to figure out how I can post my photos to the forum without clumsy circumlocutions...


----------



## JAMOB

I don't know. I have a lot of Shaltari (DzC) I want to paint (I'm not sure if that counts) as well as Wood Elves, so I guess I can give it a shot.


----------



## Tawa

humakt said:


> I had not forgotten the awards for the last challenge. In fact awards in general will be looked at by the moderator team and dolled out in the not too distant future so a shiney medal will be winging its way to those who completed the challenge.


This 



JAMOB said:


> I don't know. I have a lot of Shaltari (DzC) I want to paint (I'm not sure if that counts) as well as Wood Elves, so I guess I can give it a shot.


I'll be entering with my own (brand new) Dystopian Wars stuff, so don't worry about it 
However, I'll have another of the Staff decide if my entries qualify each month instead of judging my own :wink:



Nordicus said:


> Not this one, that is true. However, the awards from the deathmatch competitions, along with the conversion and the fluff writing awards goes back a lot further.


Don't worry mate, I'm still missing one too. :wink:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Count me in on this one. I have alot of stuff that needs painting


----------



## Ravion

Count me in as well! I got some tournies coming up and I need to get back to painting. Perhaps this will give me a bit more motivation.


----------



## Old Man78

Oldman78 said:


> but as they say no guts no glory so fuck it yeah I'll give it another bash!



You know you are fooked and eating humble pie when you are quoting yourself, well, I have lost my balls Heretics, after taking stock of my partially painted stock pile for my plog I'm gonna sit out the A.P.C, me thinks painting on two fronts would be folly, best of painting fortune to everyone else, and I look vorward to your work xoxoxox Oldman


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Bolt Action USMC and Italians for me this year I think. Hopefully this year I won't be as flighty as last year, entering 40k and Flames of War stuff, then concentrating wholly on Bolt Action for the second half of the year. I painted enough British Bolt Action stuff for two challenges.


----------



## Tawa

That's ten of us so far :good:

Awesome. I'll be putting the initial thread up tomorrow, although I'll give a couple of days grace at the end of June to give you guys a (little) breathing space and to give @humakt a chance to compile the results from the current APC.
:drinks:


----------



## Iraqiel

Thanks to @humakt for the last year's competition!

Tawa, let's get cracking on this one, I'm sure you'll be a good pick to run it.

When I get home at the end of the month, I may put the last two grey knights units in for my army before rolling back into updating my guard!


----------



## Tawa

Iraqiel said:


> Tawa, let's get cracking on this one, I'm sure you'll be a good pick to run it.


I'll do my best :good:


----------



## Zion

I just learned that there is a Space Marine chapter that comes in a wonderful bone color scheme so I'm throwing my hat into the ring. With luck I'm not eating crow next year...I hope. I think this will be a good way to keep myself on track with getting painting done around whatever schedule I end up adopting between school and potentially work though.


----------



## Tawa

I've edited the initial post to clarify the situation of non-GW armies etc


----------



## Zion

I had to change my army in the end. I'll be doing Orks as my main project.

You can blame the new Flash Gitz for being too awesome of a kit to resist.


----------



## Tawa

No worries.
As we've only just started the first month and there were no WIP pics of your SM's posted, I'll be counting the Orks as your first choice entry


----------



## Relise

Tawa said:


> I've edited the initial post to clarify the situation of non-GW armies etc


In that case i'll give it another go this year! My first army will be Orcnar from the Relics range. These have nice small minimum unit sizes so i should get time to make a good job of them 

2nd army will be decided in a month or 2.


----------



## humakt

Remember everybody that it is not compulsory to enter 2 armies in the challenge and you can have just a single force for the entire year.


----------



## Tawa

Relise said:


> In that case i'll give it another go this year! My first army will be Orcnar from the Relics range. These have nice small minimum unit sizes so i should get time to make a good job of them


Good show!
I have not got a clue what they are, so it will be nice to see something totally different being painted up :good:



humakt said:


> Remember everybody that it is not compulsory to enter 2 armies in the challenge and you can have just a single force for the entire year.


This. Don't feel that you *must* enter two armies into this challenge guys


----------



## Relise

Tawa said:


> Good show!
> I have not got a clue what they are, so it will be nice to see something totally different being painted up :good:


It's a small british company that my friends found at a Wargaming show. Excellent fun.
I think I'll Plog it as well so will do a reasonable introduction to the system there with some links to the website and a video of a demo game they have. Might spark up some interest 
They are just at the end of a kickstarter (literally last few hours!) to make the next batch of figures. I've put links in this thread:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=152705


I also want to jump on the Ork battlewagon as well and do a small Speed Freaks army so that might make an appearance at some point !WWWaaarrrggghhh!!!


----------



## Tawa

Relise said:


> I think I'll Plog it as well so will do a reasonable introduction to the system there with some links to the website and a video of a demo game they have. Might spark up some interest


Good stuff! :good:


----------



## Logaan

Right after much being prodded with a pointy stick, I am in for this. I failed spectacularly last year and quit after one month.

So this year I have decided to stick with what I know I can paint -15mm Flames of War. Specifically a late war Grenadierkompanie. 

I shall throw some pics onto the June thread later today.


----------



## Tawa

Logaan said:


> Right after much being prodded with a pointy stick, I am in for this. I failed spectacularly last year and quit after one month.


At least I didn't use my sword :taunt:


----------



## JAMOB

Tawa said:


> This. Don't feel that you must enter two armies into this challenge guys


Well, I switch between projects so often that if I don't I might not ever finish


----------



## Nordicus

Just for the record, I will be entering 2 armies to this years challenge:

1) My Daemons (duh)
2) A complete reboot of my CSM, in a brand new theme to be revealed


----------



## SwedeMarine

Nordicus said:


> Just for the record, I will be entering 2 armies to this years challenge:
> 
> 1) My Daemons (duh)
> 2) A complete reboot of my CSM, in a brand new theme to be revealed


Have alot of free time on our hands do we?


----------



## scscofield

He is just going to line them all up against a wall and splash them with cans of paint


----------



## Nordicus

SwedeMarine said:


> Have alot of free time on our hands do we?


Actually the complete opposite :S But I find that the challenge (among other things) is a great way for me to get the painting done in a schedule of sorts


----------



## SwedeMarine

That actually makes alot of sense. Waiting on the theme. eagerly.


----------



## Creon

How does one define army in this? Would an army with allies be one army?


----------



## Tawa

Nordicus said:


> Just for the record, I will be entering 2 armies to this years challenge:
> 
> 1) My Daemons (duh)
> 2) A complete reboot of my CSM, in a brand new theme to be revealed


Noted and recorded mate :good:



scscofield said:


> He is just going to line them all up against a wall and splash them with cans of paint


And they'd still be better than my efforts :laugh:



Creon said:


> How does one define army in this? Would an army with allies be one army?


Damn fine question. I hadn't thought of that...... @humakt....?


----------



## Relise

Creon said:


> How does one define army in this? Would an army with allies be one army?


Last year allies counted as a second army. I think it really means an army is equivalent to a primary detachment.


I've started a Plog for my Relics entries this year. If anyone wants to follow its here

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=156890


----------



## Creon

The reason I ask is there are at least 3 Warhammer 40k Codexes that can't be used stand alone. Inquisition, Imperial Knights, and Militarum Tempestum. And I could see an unbound entry with "whatever I felt like painting" to be rolled into it. So an official statement there might help any confusion down the line.


----------



## Kreuger

I'm in. I didn't make it in the 2013 competition, I started it at the same time as grad school. (Which kicked my butt.)

I have some (read: _many_) projects for my chaos marines waiting in the wings. (Including: Decimator, armorcast cannon of Khorne, legion marines+ autocannons, hobbyworld.ua iron warriors conversion set+ Kromlech bionic legs, possessed for parts, raptors/warp talons, several Dark vengeance helbrutes, and all the other units from DV including conversions based on the loyalists. And a few old rogue trader chaos units to strip and repaint.)

I'm still working, have a family, and in school so who knows if I'll keep up.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Tawa

Kreuger said:


> I'm in.


Good stuff :good:


----------



## Tawa

Regarding Allies:



> Regarding Allies, I will allow the minimum of 1 HQ and 1 Troops. By this I mean that if you are painting Imperial Guard, you could paint a SM Captain and Tactical Squad and count it towards your Primary Army. If you were to then paint a second Tactical Squad I would then count the SM's as your Secondary Army.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Tawa said:


> Regarding Allies:
> 
> Quote:
> Regarding Allies, I will allow the minimum of 1 HQ and 1 Troops. By this I mean that if you are painting Imperial Guard, you could paint a SM Captain and Tactical Squad and count it towards your Primary Army. If you were to then paint a second Tactical Squad I would then count the SM's as your Secondary Army.
> __________________


I may finally start to do an Inquisitor Detachment thanks to this


----------



## Tawa

Ok guys, as I've had a few people asking about this. After the 14/15 APC finishes in May I shall be checking over everybody's posts from throughout the APC and compiling a list of who has completed etc.

This will take place over the course of June, and will include an announcement thread.

The 15/16 APC will then commence on the 1st July 2015.

:good:


----------

